# wpa_supplicant deauthenticating wireless [solved]

## gollum

Just for people to find when searching. Something went wrong with upgrade yesterday. dmesg says:

```
wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:..:..:..:..:44 by local choice (reason=3)
```

remerge of wpa_supplicant solved the issue.

----------

